# so much ram



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

my computer is using 15.7/16 gb of ram for no reason. I'm just browsing the web and I got 15.7/16 gb of ram being used. Nothing showing in task manager as being high


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's take a look at your system hardware specifications. Please follow this guide on how to get those specifications: 

How to find your system specifications - Tech Support Forum


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

Eject said:


> my computer is using 15.7/16 gb of ram for no reason. I'm just browsing the web and I got 15.7/16 gb of ram being used. Nothing showing in task manager as being high


Is it possible you read it wrong and that is how much is free out of 16GB? That is a lot of Ram to begin with,I just can't see anything using that much. If you had 8 GB which is plenty of Ram for any machine your PC would have crashed.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Post a screenshot of Task Manager, Performance tab showing memory information.


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

CPU

Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz

Maximum speed:	4.00 GHz
Sockets:	1
Cores:	4
Logical processors:	8
Virtualization:	Enabled
L1 cache:	256 KB
L2 cache:	1.0 MB
L3 cache:	8.0 MB

Utilization	14%
Speed	4.20 GHz
Up time	8:07:58:11
Processes	93
Threads	1927
Handles	215830




Memory

16.0 GB DDR3

Speed:	1333 MHz
Slots used:	2 of 4
Form factor:	DIMM
Hardware reserved:	73.1 MB

Available	77.1 MB
Cached	61.3 MB
Committed	27.0/32.8 GB
Paged pool	336 MB
Non-paged pool	14.7 GB
In use	15.9 GB


Disk 0 (C

KINGSTON SV300S37A240G

Capacity:	224 GB
Formatted:	224 GB
System disk:	Yes
Page file:	Yes

Read speed	8.8 MB/s
Write speed	262 KB/s
Active time	100%
Average response time	3558 ms



Disk 1 (D

WDC WD10EZEX-00BN5A0

Capacity:	932 GB
Formatted:	932 GB
System disk:	No
Page file:	No

Read speed	0 KB/s
Write speed	0 KB/s
Active time	0%
Average response time	0 ms



Ethernet

Killer e2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)

Adapter name:	Ethernet 2
DNS name:	home
Connection type:	Ethernet
IPv4 address:	**********
IPv6 address:	***********************
Receive	96.0 Kbps
Send	128 Kbps


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

I restarted my computer and now it's back to normal but... I made this thread about a week ago and when I restarted my computer everything went back to normal and now a week later the problem came up again so I need help for a permanent solution


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If RAM usage "resets" to 2.6 GB/16 GB after a re-boot and slowly increases to utilize nearly all 16 GB physical RAM within a week, every week, you likely have a slow memory leak.

Run this app immediately after re-boot and attach the zip files. Then run it again after the RAM creeps near 16 GB usage -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ions-windows-10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-452654.html

Don't be concerned with "BSOD" in the title -- the app outputs >25 files; several of which will be very helpful to us in hopefully figuring this out.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

is this 'ram leak' thing hardware problem? Cause I just bought this computer like 2 months ago. It's definitely still under warranty


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The problem is the Nonpaged pool which at 14.7 GB is many times a reasonable value. Typically it will be less then the paged pool. This is usually caused by a driver issue. Following instructions by jcgriff should reveal something.


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

here is the one that i ran from reboot


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

Here is the one where my ram went up to 15.8


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

i powered my computer on and about 10 minutes later the ram went up to 15.8


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

All I did was open league of legends PBE, rainbow six siege beta, youtube (in opera browser) and skype


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

RAM usage -

1st zip file - Total memory = 3,981,724k


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Image Name                     PID Session Name        Session#    Mem Usage Status          User Name                                              CPU Time Window Title                                                            
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process              0 Services                   0          4 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                   198:44:19 N/A                                                                     
System                           4 Services                   0    316,736 K Unknown         N/A                                                     1:15:52 N/A                                                                     
smss.exe                       384 Services                   0        416 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
avgrsa.exe                     528 Services                   0     29,276 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:54 N/A                                                                     
avgcsrva.exe                   580 Services                   0    124,388 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:17 N/A                                                                     
csrss.exe                     1304 Services                   0      1,616 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
wininit.exe                   1396 Services                   0      2,688 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
services.exe                  1520 Services                   0      4,360 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:13 N/A                                                                     
lsass.exe                     1540 Services                   0     10,204 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:51 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1624 Services                   0     18,400 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:30 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1680 Services                   0      8,136 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:04:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1828 Services                   0     44,928 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:40 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1872 Services                   0     17,908 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:03:51 N/A                                                                     
nvvsvc.exe                    2000 Services                   0      4,996 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
nvSCPAPISvr.exe               2008 Services                   0      2,240 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:16 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1336 Services                   0     24,880 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:02:22 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                    400 Services                   0      7,228 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:04 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1976 Services                   0     18,528 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:12 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   2344 Services                   0     19,960 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:44 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   2780 Services                   0     22,160 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:40 N/A                                                                     
audiodg.exe                   2828 Services                   0     24,428 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:53:34 N/A                                                                     
spoolsv.exe                   2896 Services                   0      4,580 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
wlanext.exe                   2396 Services                   0      3,056 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
GfExperienceService.exe       2772 Services                   0      5,488 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
conhost.exe                   2864 Services                   0        724 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
avgidsagent.exe               2968 Services                   0     21,972 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:02:17 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   3172 Services                   0     15,324 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:20 N/A                                                                     
NvStreamService.exe           3188 Services                   0      4,456 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:04 N/A                                                                     
PnkBstrA.exe                  3200 Services                   0      1,280 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
NvNetworkService.exe          3212 Services                   0      4,944 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
avgwdsvc.exe                  3252 Services                   0     16,748 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:13 N/A                                                                     
KillerService.exe             3260 Services                   0     12,044 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:18:32 N/A                                                                     
runSW.exe                     3408 Services                   0      2,696 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:54 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   3492 Services                   0     14,620 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:50 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   3500 Services                   0      3,672 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
WPSService20.exe              3520 Services                   0      4,156 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:04:17 N/A                                                                     
dasHost.exe                   3544 Services                   0      9,396 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
TeamViewer_Service.exe        3708 Services                   0      3,940 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
avgnsa.exe                    4412 Services                   0     24,972 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:59:26 N/A                                                                     
avgemca.exe                   4536 Services                   0      2,428 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   4980 Services                   0      3,392 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   5620 Services                   0     10,736 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:20 N/A                                                                     
SearchIndexer.exe             5496 Services                   0     35,652 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:39 N/A                                                                     
jhi_service.exe               8464 Services                   0      1,204 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
LMS.exe                       8564 Services                   0      2,988 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
HiPatchService.exe            8052 Services                   0     55,092 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:02:53 N/A                                                                     
WmiPrvSE.exe                  1768 Services                   0     27,764 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:19 N/A                                                                     
WmiPrvSE.exe                  9528 Services                   0      8,092 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
csrss.exe                     7648 Console                   12      5,628 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
winlogon.exe                  8988 Console                   12      7,532 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
dwm.exe                       4532 Console                   12     31,128 K Running         Window Manager\DWM-12                                   0:00:10 DWM Notification Window                                                 
nvxdsync.exe                 14204 Console                   12     18,588 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 UxdService                                                              
nvvsvc.exe                    4312 Console                   12     12,248 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 NvSvc                                                                   
sihost.exe                    4344 Console                   12     19,780 K Not Responding  MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
taskhostw.exe                12796 Console                   12     22,532 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 Task Host Window                                                        
RemindersServer.exe          12780 Console                   12     16,808 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
RuntimeBroker.exe             5836 Console                   12     25,028 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 OLEChannelWnd                                                           
explorer.exe                  8668 Console                   12     73,932 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:08 N/A                                                                     
ShellExperienceHost.exe      14052 Console                   12     42,468 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:01 Start                                                                   
SearchUI.exe                 12452 Console                   12     56,560 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:01 Cortana                                                                 
NvBackend.exe                15316 Console                   12     14,796 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:10 PowerStateMonitorWindow                                                 
nvtray.exe                   11008 Console                   12     11,568 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 NotificationIconWindow                                                  
SwUSB.exe                     7660 Console                   12     20,444 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 Switch USB                                                              
opera.exe                    15208 Console                   12    115,516 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:31 Andrea Russett - YouTube - Opera                                        
opera_crashreporter.exe      10056 Console                   12      6,940 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                    14944 Console                   12    102,400 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:20 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                     7120 Console                   12     27,352 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                     2160 Console                   12    109,220 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:20 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                     7388 Console                   12    160,196 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:59 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                    14656 Console                   12    134,276 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:45 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                     7832 Console                   12     62,060 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
SettingSyncHost.exe           7572 Console                   12      8,436 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                    15092 Console                   12    482,132 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:34 N/A                                                                     
SysnativeBSODCollectionAp     6964 Console                   12      6,176 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 Administrator:  Mario                                                   
conhost.exe                   7636 Console                   12      7,616 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName                                                    
cmd.exe                      10028 Console                   12      4,812 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
XBoxStat.exe                  9840 Console                   12      7,056 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
Steam.exe                     6392 Console                   12     67,876 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:12 N/A                                                                     
steamwebhelper.exe            5680 Console                   12     19,680 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SteamService.exe              6848 Services                   0      9,760 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
Skype.exe                     7756 Console                   12    121,580 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:11 N/A                                                                     
NvStreamNetworkService.ex     8080 Services                   0     15,744 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
conhost.exe                  10732 Services                   0      7,912 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
NvStreamUserAgent.exe         5264 Console                   12     17,772 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvStreamSrv\NvStreamUserAgent.exe   
conhost.exe                   3912 Console                   12      4,952 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
avgui.exe                    14156 Console                   12     22,156 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
fontdrvhost.exe              14144 Console                   12      4,968 K Unknown         N/A                                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
ctfmon.exe                    6164 Console                   12      5,428 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
jusched.exe                   6612 Console                   12     11,584 K Not Responding  MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName                                                    
rads_user_kernel.exe         14088 Console                   12     11,564 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
LoLLauncher.exe              14836 Console                   12     11,680 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
LoLPatcher.exe               12244 Console                   12     32,468 K Not Responding  MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:02 OleMainThreadWndName                                                    
svchost.exe                   7632 Console                   12     35,292 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
LolClient.exe                 6292 Console                   12    559,824 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:58 PVP.net Client                                                          
opera.exe                     3624 Console                   12    188,284 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:36 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                    12500 Console                   12    171,268 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:09 N/A                                                                     
SearchProtocolHost.exe        2496 Services                   0     11,728 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SearchFilterHost.exe          6700 Services                   0      7,764 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
cmd.exe                       2036 Console                   12      3,516 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 SysnativeFileCollectionApp10                                            
conhost.exe                   2596 Console                   12      7,208 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
where.exe                    13872 Console                   12      4,624 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
tasklist.exe                 12816 Console                   12      8,972 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     


[/FONT]
```

2nd zip file - Total memory = 965,952k


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Image Name                     PID Session Name        Session#    Mem Usage Status          User Name                                              CPU Time Window Title                                                            
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process              0 Services                   0          4 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                   271:55:18 N/A                                                                     
System                           4 Services                   0    381,296 K Unknown         N/A                                                     1:52:29 N/A                                                                     
smss.exe                       384 Services                   0         88 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
avgrsa.exe                     528 Services                   0      4,740 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:24 N/A                                                                     
csrss.exe                     1304 Services                   0        468 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:03 N/A                                                                     
wininit.exe                   1396 Services                   0          4 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
services.exe                  1520 Services                   0      2,472 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:18 N/A                                                                     
lsass.exe                     1540 Services                   0      3,452 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:12 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1624 Services                   0      4,744 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:44 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1680 Services                   0      4,676 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:04:41 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1828 Services                   0     15,532 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:02:10 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1872 Services                   0      4,352 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:05:17 N/A                                                                     
nvvsvc.exe                    2000 Services                   0      1,056 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
nvSCPAPISvr.exe               2008 Services                   0        432 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:22 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1336 Services                   0      7,868 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:02:56 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1976 Services                   0      2,980 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:18 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   2344 Services                   0      3,840 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:01:26 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   2780 Services                   0      4,308 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:54 N/A                                                                     
audiodg.exe                   2828 Services                   0      8,212 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              1:09:41 N/A                                                                     
spoolsv.exe                   2896 Services                   0        960 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
wlanext.exe                   2396 Services                   0        948 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
GfExperienceService.exe       2772 Services                   0         20 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
conhost.exe                   2864 Services                   0         44 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
avgidsagent.exe               2968 Services                   0      7,868 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:03:25 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   3172 Services                   0      4,064 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:28 N/A                                                                     
NvStreamService.exe           3188 Services                   0        516 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:04 N/A                                                                     
PnkBstrA.exe                  3200 Services                   0        228 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
NvNetworkService.exe          3212 Services                   0         20 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
avgwdsvc.exe                  3252 Services                   0      9,428 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:45 N/A                                                                     
KillerService.exe             3260 Services                   0     10,540 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:22:38 N/A                                                                     
runSW.exe                     3408 Services                   0        560 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:02:36 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   3492 Services                   0      2,040 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:12 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   3500 Services                   0      1,008 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
WPSService20.exe              3520 Services                   0      2,640 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:07:04 N/A                                                                     
dasHost.exe                   3544 Services                   0      1,480 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:02 N/A                                                                     
TeamViewer_Service.exe        3708 Services                   0        444 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
avgnsa.exe                    4412 Services                   0      6,404 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     1:39:50 N/A                                                                     
avgemca.exe                   4536 Services                   0        172 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   4980 Services                   0         20 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:03 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   5620 Services                   0      1,624 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:27 N/A                                                                     
SearchIndexer.exe             5496 Services                   0     24,052 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:03:32 N/A                                                                     
jhi_service.exe               8464 Services                   0         20 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
LMS.exe                       8564 Services                   0         20 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
HiPatchService.exe            8052 Services                   0     15,284 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:03:43 N/A                                                                     
avgcsrva.exe                 14448 Services                   0     17,552 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:20 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                  11016 Services                   0        952 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE                              0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SearchProtocolHost.exe        5640 Services                   0      2,940 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:01:59 N/A                                                                     
csrss.exe                    11128 Console                   15      1,324 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:04 N/A                                                                     
winlogon.exe                  7492 Console                   15         48 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
dwm.exe                      14956 Console                   15     11,552 K Running         Window Manager\DWM-15                                   0:00:44 DWM Notification Window                                                 
nvxdsync.exe                 10900 Console                   15      1,776 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 UxdService                                                              
nvvsvc.exe                    8904 Console                   15        200 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 NvSvc                                                                   
SwUSB.exe                    10640 Console                   15      1,868 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 Switch USB                                                              
sihost.exe                    9092 Console                   15      3,164 K Not Responding  MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
taskhostw.exe                10124 Console                   15      1,176 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 Task Host Window                                                        
RemindersServer.exe          10732 Console                   15         20 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
explorer.exe                 10348 Console                   15     23,040 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:28 N/A                                                                     
NvBackend.exe                 7932 Console                   15      3,588 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:12 PowerStateMonitorWindow                                                 
ShellExperienceHost.exe       1904 Console                   15      9,388 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:03 Jump List for RainbowSix                                                
RuntimeBroker.exe             9260 Console                   15      6,444 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:03 OLEChannelWnd                                                           
SearchUI.exe                  6268 Console                   15         20 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:01 Cortana                                                                 
nvtray.exe                    3656 Console                   15         20 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 NotificationIconWindow                                                  
SettingSyncHost.exe           3420 Console                   15         20 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
NvStreamNetworkService.ex     8896 Services                   0        932 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
NvStreamUserAgent.exe        12932 Console                   15      2,620 K Running         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvStreamSrv\NvStreamUserAgent.exe   
conhost.exe                  10864 Console                   15         20 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
conhost.exe                  15164 Services                   0         20 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
XBoxStat.exe                  4920 Console                   15      1,220 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
Steam.exe                    14216 Console                   15      5,288 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:18 N/A                                                                     
steamwebhelper.exe            7928 Console                   15      1,176 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
SteamService.exe              6972 Services                   0        784 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
Skype.exe                    15272 Console                   15     46,252 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:41 SkypeT - gb_thiiis                                                      
avgui.exe                      868 Console                   15      4,908 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
fontdrvhost.exe               6476 Console                   15         20 K Unknown         N/A                                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
ctfmon.exe                    8956 Console                   15         20 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
jusched.exe                   6180 Console                   15         20 K Not Responding  MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName                                                    
opera.exe                    12704 Console                   15     46,008 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:01:12 Drive Thru Magic Switch Prank 2 - YouTube - Opera                       
opera_crashreporter.exe       8104 Console                   15        832 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                    13136 Console                   15     16,928 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:01:14 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                    11576 Console                   15      1,136 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                     2636 Console                   15      1,748 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:05 N/A                                                                     
ActionUriServer.exe           6988 Console                   15         20 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
svchost.exe                   1536 Console                   15      2,052 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:07 N/A                                                                     
Uplay.exe                     4856 Console                   15     38,084 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:05 Uplay                                                                   
UplayWebCore.exe             10724 Console                   15        948 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
Taskmgr.exe                   3052 Console                   15     13,268 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:05 Task Manager                                                            
SysnativeBSODCollectionAp    13216 Console                   15        100 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 Administrator:  Mario                                                   
conhost.exe                  12144 Console                   15      1,008 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName                                                    
cmd.exe                       5364 Console                   15      2,004 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                     1760 Console                   15     32,524 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:37 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                     7240 Console                   15     10,340 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:03 N/A                                                                     
WmiPrvSE.exe                 10000 Services                   0        944 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
taskhostw.exe                 6076 Console                   15        840 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 Task Host Window                                                        
UplayWebCore.exe              8844 Console                   15      1,168 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:01 N/A                                                                     
UplayWebCore.exe              7440 Console                   15      1,924 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
opera.exe                     5488 Console                   15     63,460 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:52 N/A                                                                     
SearchFilterHost.exe         12192 Services                   0      6,348 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM                                     0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
cmd.exe                       6944 Console                   15      3,456 K Running         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 SysnativeFileCollectionApp10                                            
conhost.exe                  11120 Console                   15      6,956 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
where.exe                     3812 Console                   15      4,544 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
WmiPrvSE.exe                 10416 Services                   0     10,976 K Unknown         NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE                            0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
tasklist.exe                  1220 Console                   15      9,040 K Unknown         MARIO-PC\Mario                                          0:00:00 N/A                                                                     
[/FONT]
```
I don't see a memory leak here -- just a lot of Opera screens open.

Also - any doubt that the files were in the correct order? The 1st one shows more memory usage than the 2nd one does.


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

Yea I'm sure

A friend of mine told me that I have a bitcoin miner virus on my computer he doesnt know how to find it or remove it though, is this something that i might have? I dunno what it is never heard of a bitcoin miner


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It sounds like you need help with cleaning out malware, Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

They are saying its not virus related - Thread Link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/ram-usage-goes-up-to-15-9-16gb-1050266.html#post6666338

Bump


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run* Poolmon* in the Windows Driver kit: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ory-pool/56299d0d-f236-4d64-bc3b-45fd4b0a11a0


----------



## Eject (Oct 27, 2013)

when i install visual community studio the installation thing is stuck on the beginning so i cancel it and it doesn't allow me to cancel it it becomes stuck on the "canceling installation" step (the same as it being stuck in the beginning) so i skipped to install the windows drivers kit and then its giving me this:












> === Verbose logging started: 10/7/2015 16:35:43 Build type: SHIP UNICODE 5.00.10011.00 Calling process: C:\Users\Mario\AppData\Local\Temp\{b45ec982-d862-4b61-a7f5-17ee4cf43f1b}\.be\wdksetup.exe ===
> MSI (c) (EC:AC) [16:35:43:168]: Resetting cached policy values
> MSI (c) (EC:AC) [16:35:43:168]: Machine policy value 'Debug' is 0
> MSI (c) (EC:AC) [16:35:43:168]: ******* RunEngine:
> ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you cancel an installation, then you have to restart your computer before you can start another installation.


----------

